# bad battery kill alternator?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Will a bad battery kill an alternator? Also, I was driving on the freeway at about 3500 RPM and once I started slowing down in the city my car would reek of a burning electrical smell. Then the battery light came on as well as the brake light. I pretty well know its the alternator BUT should I replace my battery also?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't know where you're locate but around here Autozone or Advance Auto will test both for free.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

If you have a bad alternator, it is a good idea to replace the battery as well. If you have a amp meter or volt meter, you can test this your self, all you need to do it place the posative on the out lead from the alternator, and ground it out, it should read somewhere between 13 and 14 volts, fom the alternator, the batter should read somewhere around 12 to 14. If you end up purchasing a alternator, be cautious about remans, unless you want to eat labor a second time around.


----------

